# Braided fuel line tools



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Anyone have any recommendations for a cutter and crimper tool to make braided fuel line? Have a project that I’m gonna try making new fuel lines with braided hose. I know Jegs and Summit both have tools but some of the reviews say they are kinda chincy.


----------

